# Reo Collection



## Viper_SA (5/1/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (5/1/16)

Fantastic picture, awesome collection. Many flavours on tap.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/1/16)

Thanks @Andre, I must admit the flavor on the RM2 surprised me, pity it is drilled out to 1.6mm. Much too loose for me. Fortunately Mr. Fisher has a rubber arm, and I just bought his Hellfire Viper RDA off him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (5/1/16)

@Viper_SA your collection is getting impressive

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimatek (5/1/16)

I am super jealous! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/1/16)

Awesome @Viper_SA !
That is lovely 
Still love the mini green viper with the green battery
Otherwise .... Raw tumbled for the win!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

